# Need Creative Ideas for Too Bright Light Please



## Armina (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a pretty wrought iron hanging light in my kitchen. It has 4 LED lightbulbs. It's pretty, and the lighting is great when you're at the table, but anywhere else, it's much too right!
This light hangs from a vaulted ceiling, and my husband and I are seniors and we cannot get up there and take it down to do things to it.
We are hoping that some creative minds here can offer some advice for creating some sort of block or shade that would go around the area where the light bulbs are without detracting from the Pretty wrought iron. The kitchen is open to the living room and if the light is on in the kitchen and you're sitting in the living room it's blinding, LOL.

I hope some of you have some sort of an idea for us. Thank you for considering my question.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are the bulbs dimmable? Can they be replaced with dimmable ones? Install a dimmer.
Take out one or two of the bulbs?


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

joed said:


> Are the bulbs dim-able? Can they be replaced with dimmable ones? Install a dimmer.
> Take out one or two of the bulbs?


Agree just buy lower watt bulbs or buy dim-able ones and add dimmer switch.

Look on Amazon and should fine what you need. 

Can tell from the pic if those are small base bulbs or the standard medium base.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Smaller bulbs or dimmer as suggested. Even changing to frosted ones would reduce the glare.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a way to hang a retractable shade from the walls between the rooms, roll it down when the light is on at night, and also using the room.

Roll it up when the light is off in the daytime, or you want full view to each room. 

Lower output bulbs, or as all others suggest, a dimmer, and the proper bulbs for it.


ED


----------



## Armina (Apr 27, 2019)

It is on a dimmer, but even dimmed, it's very annoying when you're in the living room looking at tv.
Undimmed, it's great when at the table. 
I was wondering if someone had an idea of something to place around the center where the bulbs are that would block the light going out from the bulbs but wouldn't interfere with light going down to the table.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe find a cylindrical lamp shade for a small table lamp, and find a way to mount it over the bulbs, maybe from below the bulbs, think outside the norm, and things happen.

Even a skirt made from fabric, hung from above inside the lamp might work.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How about mini shades? I have small mini shades on my chandelier.
They were white fabric, and I painted them a bronze color with craft paint. 

https://www.amazon.com/Upgradelight...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584413736140189&psc=1

Also, check out the arts and craft stores for something to wrap around the light.
In the mean time try folding some heavy duty aluminum foil a few inches
wide and wrap it around to block just the bulbs. Staple it in the back.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Lower wattage bulbs seem the quickest and easiest solution. Shades and things need have a way to be properly mounted, but for appearance and safety. One thing to worry about when thinking about some kind of enclosure or baffle is retaining too much heat.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Armina said:


> It is on a dimmer, but even dimmed, it's very annoying when you're in the living room looking at tv.
> Undimmed, it's great when at the table.
> I was wondering if someone had an idea of something to place around the center where the bulbs are that would block the light going out from the bulbs but wouldn't interfere with light going down to the table.


Sounds like you need a "skirt" on the lamp so that the bulbs are completely blocked from the other room - though, for the life of me, I can envision anything that could slide over/slip on and cinch or be clipped to that chandelier that would make it look ugly. So...If it's annoying even when dimmed and you're in the other room, it sounds like it's the wrong fixture.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is your seat low enough that a shoji screen behind the tv would work? I think you said you're crafty. They are so beautiful.

I tried to make one once & failed, but I didn't try very hard. :smile:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I use pink bulbs in the light over my peninsula because you can see the bulbs from the dining room table - https://www.amazon.com/GE-97483-Lig...ds=pink+bulbs&qid=1556746423&s=gateway&sr=8-4 They make rounds and other shapes as well. 

They also make a "defused" type bulb - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FM48S4O/ref=twister_B00T4M5DZC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 (There's also an amber bulb on that listing that might work.)

Might see if a circular paper lantern would fit inside the metal bit - https://www.amazon.com/Weddingstar-...aper+lantern&qid=1556745956&s=gateway&sr=8-15
That's the 20" size, but there's a bunch of different ones ranging from like 3" to 25"+ might even find the size you need in different colors or ones made out of fabric as well.


Rice paper (or parchment paper too.) 

You could use a couple embroidery hoops at the top and bottom and metal ring in the middle to do a fabric shade inside. It'd make a kind of diamond shape that might compliment the kind of modern look. 

Maybe there's a big enough puzzle shade? https://www.amazon.com/Furnishing-P...YMBDTF8JZN3&psc=1&refRID=DWRNJJNYMYMBDTF8JZN3


If it were my light I'd probably make an elongated metal diamond and perforate patterns into it, but that might be a bit too much hammering and metal cutting for your tastes.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

joed said:


> Are the bulbs dimmable? Can they be replaced with dimmable ones? Install a dimmer.
> Take out one or two of the bulbs?


Agree, that would be a nice option or some of curtains you can install between your kitchen and living room


----------

